# haylage and goats



## kritterkeeper (Dec 11, 2009)

if you were going to feed haylage to a goat- how much would you feed them... we have 8 goat all different kinds small and big old and young..

and we live on a cow dairy farm with hay and haylage both available to us but the goats waste SO Much bailed hay that we have started to feed them haylage because they seem to eat it all up and not much is getting wasted BUT I would like to make sure they are getting enough... 

So any one have a good guess on how many pounds of haylage would = a bail of hay...

Thank you Donna B


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I just wanted to tell you that I've read numerous times that goats are more susceptible to illness from eating silage and haylage than cattle seem to be.  Specifically, listeriosis.  

In "The Goatkeeper's Veterinary Book" (4th Ed., Peter Dunn), the section on listeriosis mentions that most cases of listeriosis can be traced back to feeding silage and haylage.

Personally, I wouldn't feed haylage..  But check out this google search and see what you think.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 11, 2009)

www.tennesseemeatgoats.com has good article on this.

Listeriosis is a brain-stem disease caused by the bacteria Listeria monocytogenes, which is found in soil, water, plant litter, silage, and even in the goat's digestive tract. The bacterium generally enters the goat's body through the mouth and multiplies rapidly in cold temperatures. There are two forms of Listeriosis: one form results in abortions, while the other causes encephalitis. Both types are seldom seen at the same time in the same herd. The organism can be shed in the milk of both carrier and sick goats. Listeriosis is potentially zoonotic (able to be transmitted to humans.) Like Goat Polio, Listeriosis is most often seen in intensive management situations. Unlike Goat Polio, Listeriosis is more common in adult animals than in kids. Because some goats are carriers who never display any symptoms, it is possible to buy infected animals and introduce this disease into a previously uninfected herd.

Listeriosis is brought on by feeding silage, suddenly changing type and kind of feed (grain or hay), parasitism, dramatic weather changes, and advanced stages of pregnancy. The encephalitic form is most common, causing inflammation of the nerves in the goat's brain stem. Symptoms include some or all of the following: depression, decreased appetite, fever, leaning or stumbling or moving in one direction only, head pulled to flank with rigid neck (similar to symptoms of tetanus), facial paralysis on one side, blindness, slack jaw, and drooling. Diarrhea is present only in the strain of Listeriosis which causes abortions and pregnancy toxemia. Listeriosis can be mistaken for rabies. Immediate treatment is critical. There is no time to waste with Listeriosis. Recovery is more difficult and time-consuming than Goat Polio. A goat can go blind and completely recover its eyesight and overall health if proper treatment is provided; such treatment can take days or even weeks, depending upon the severity of the illness and how quickly treatment was begun. 



Silage has heavy mold that can be handled by cattle far better than goats.   I never feed this.  Good hay, some grain and grazing are tops for goats.  Other than that you are "kinda" pushing for troubles.


----------

